# possible fractured foot but no bruising or swelling?



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

DH and i were moving the kids bookshelf into the house and i sort of kicked/dropped it on the top of my foot. now i'm not the type of person to whimper in pain but i was yepling and whining for about 10mins while i iced it. once it got pretty numb from the ice i went to the store to get something for dinner. got back and was cooking when i stepped a little funny and felt a crackle and it started hurting again. after dinner i could barely walk and can't put any weight on it unless i roll my foot out and avoid the big toe. the weird thing is there's no bruising except a red mark where the corner of the shelf hit and barely any swelling. i can't touch the spot without a shooting pain going up my leg and into my toe. i'm going to sleep on it and see how it's looking in the morning. anyone ever have something like this happen?


----------



## purplepaisleymama (Jan 31, 2007)

When I was about 18 I was horsing around with dh, then my bf and I punched his back. I felt something tingle in my hand and then pain. It went away for a little while and then as we were leaving our friend's house I realized that every time that I held something in that hand I dropped whatever it was. I waited until later that night and then went to the ER, it was aching in general and I had shooting pain when I moved it . They xrayed and told me that it was sprained and I should go home and wash dishes to help exercise it in the warm water. The hospital called me back the next day and had me come in, even though it wasn't painful anymore, just a bit 'off'. The radiologist had checked the films and it was a fracture, they referred me to an orthopedic doctor. I went to the appointment and was shown into the exam room, the assistant who looked at my xray set out the materials for a cast and I joked with my dh that it looked like she was going to be making a mistake ...... the Dr put the cast on about 5 minutes later.

I have had a few more broken bones since, though none of them have required casts, I don't know about the location of your injury necessitating a cast, though when my dh was climbing a play area slide in a discovery zone when we were first married and he shattered his big toe the ortho (same one, he is used to us!) gave him the option of casting because it involved his big toe and was affecting his balance so much.
I am sorry that this happened and I hope that you wake up with no more pain!
laura


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

purplepaisleymama- thanks for your story. everything i've read talks about swelling and bruising as major signs of a fracture. did your hand swell or bruise?

i woke up in the middle of the night to lay down with DD. as soon as i made it to the bed my foot was throbbing. i couldn't fall asleep for 30mins and i kept waking up to pain and tingling in my foot, ankle and calf. the top of my foot is a little bit more swollen and seems to be more red(bruising?). i'm going to call my PCP and see what they want me to do. for now i'm keeping it elevated and i'm going to try to stay off it as much as possible.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I broke the bone on the side of my foot twice with no bruising or swelling. The first time was much like the pp's, the hospital ER sent me home and then called me back the next day when the dr. looked at the films. The second time, same bone, one year later, I went back to the same orthopedist who knew where to look and found it right away.

You should probably have it xrayed, just to be sure.








HOpe it feels better today.


----------

